# Problem with mtnl broadband.



## vipulgreattt (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi.. I am using MTNL broadband. The thing is that I loose connection in every 15-20 mins. The modem and my connection are working fine, as the link is perfectly stable and ACT light is fluctuating frequently (which it is supposed to do).

My modem is = Sterlite SAM 300 AX , provided by MTNL itself and have been using it from past 1 year without much of the problem.  But this problem has started recently.

To check the connection, I often ping at a given IP (provided by MTNL service centre) which apparently shows "Request timed out" message every 15 mins or so. I am not sure if its because of some virus or someone else messing up with my line. Please help me.

When I reset or restart the modem it starts working fine for the moment but again loses connection in 10-15 mins.

More details:

SNR margin: downstream=31.5,  upstream=27.6 db
Line attenuation: downstream=11.0, upstream= 6.6 db

I have ADSL mode set up to= Auto Sync up 
and ADSL type= Annex= A/I/J/L/M


Please somebody help...Thanks


----------



## Mihir (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought there was an issue with my connection only since MTNL guys have been saying that there could be a problem with the phone line. Must have called them at least a dozen times.

It's been going on for two months or so after their server problems took out everything. Never returned to normal after that outage. Initially, the connection would reset after every 15-20 mins. Now, it resets twice or thrice a day for a good 15 mins. Get pissed off when I have to download some big files again due to connection problems.


----------

